# New habitation Door



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Got my Kon Tiki back today complete with new habitation door (replaced under warranty). Thanks to Swift for the efficent manner in which they dealt with the warranty claim.

Also thanks to M&E Motorhome Services who fitted the door on behalf of Swift. The work was carried out to an exceptionally high standard.

Good job Swift and M&E.


----------

